# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía >  Las renovables pinchan en 2016

## Jonasino

> Las inversiones en energías limpias caen un 18% en todo el mundo





> 2016 no será recordado como el año de las renovables. Ese fue el 2015. El año pasado se ha quedado bastante por detrás. Las inversiones en energías renovables en todo el mundo han caído un 18% respecto a 2015. En total, se han invertido 287.500 millones de dólares, es decir, 62.000 millones menos que la cifra récord de 2015 cuando se invirtieron 349.000 millones, según el último informe de Bloomberg New Energy Finance (BNEF).
> 
> El retroceso de la inversión mundial en 2016 refleja en buena parte las fuertes caídas en los precios de los equipos, en particular en la energía solar fotovoltaica. Sin embargo, también hubo un marcado enfriamiento en dos mercados clave, China y Japón.
> 
> La inversión en energía limpia en China en el año 2016 fue de 87.800 millones, un 26% menos que el nivel más alto de 119.000 millones alcanzado en 2015, mientras que la cifra correspondiente a Japón fue de 22.800 millones, un 43% menos que un año antes.
> 
> Justin Wu, director de Asia para BNEF, asegura que después de años de inversión récord impulsado por algunas de las feed-in-tariff más generosas del mundo, China y Japón están reduciendo su inversión en la construcción de nuevos proyectos a gran escala y se dedican más a digerir la capacidad que ya han puesto en marcha.
> 
> La energía eólica marina ha sido de lo poco que se salva de este 2016. Los compromisos de gasto de capital de esta tecnología alcanzaron los 29.900 millones en 2016, un aumento del 40% respecto al año anterior, ya que los desarrolladores se aprovecharon de la mejora de la economía, como resultado de unas turbinas más grandes y mejores conocimientos para la construcción.
> ...


Fuente: http://elperiodicodelaenergia.com/la...todo-el-mundo/

----------

F. Lázaro (23-ene-2017)

----------


## termopar

Me encanta ver que se instala más renovable con menos inversión. 

Eso significa que a pesar de incrementarse la capacidad instalada en todo el mundo (solar pasa de 56 a 70GW, principal consumidora de inversión) la necesidad de capital es mucho menor.

Qué eficiencia inversora!!!! Más con menos.

Por cierto, 70 GW solares, en potencia son como 70 centrales nucleares y en energía como 12 nucleares, y solo en un año!!
Lo mismo para  la eólica, 56 nucleares en potencia, y en energía como 10 nucleares, y sin problemas de seguridad y a un coste mucho menor!!!

Qué le parecería instalar 22 nucleares en un año? Menos mal que poco a poco las renovables eliminan el CO2 y los riesgos radiactivos a un coste cada vez menor

----------

